# Hate to say it



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

But AC played some great ball last night.

If he can keep passing and stop shooting as much...well...maybe he WAS the missing link?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

still need to work on team defense and getting some disciplinary classes for JR


----------

